# Gift From NBA's Mike Miller Makes Magazine List



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> SIOUX FALLS, S.D. (AP) - Mitchell native Mike Miller, who will play for the NBA's Minnesota Timberwolves this coming season, has made a national magazine's list of top celebrity donations for 2007.
> 
> Miller and his wife, Jennifer, donated $1 million to set up an endowment fund to support the Sanford Children's Hospital in Sioux Falls.
> 
> ...


http://www.kmeg.com/global/story.asp?s=9046530


----------

